# 5 month old Nigerian Dwarf buckling



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

I posted photos of my boy Poet when I first got him home, but I figured I'd post a few newer shots since I got some the other day!

He's 5 months old now. I failed at getting front or back shots, but I will try again at some point!

The ground was kind of uneven unfortunately.





How's he looking?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking handsome 

Pros - 
Long
Nice wedge
Deep
Strong front legs
Standing square
Front legs directly beneath shoulder
Nice curve to thigh
Deep brisket
Strong brisket
Long neck
Masculine neck
High withers
Smooth withers
Short pasterns
Fairly level rump
Deep muzzle
Strong loin
Smoothly blended from neck to withers
Smoothly blended from withers to chine
Smoothly blended from neck to brisket
Upright

Cons - 
Weak pasterns
Weak chine
Short rump
Short canons
Canons not in line with pins


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Looking handsome
> 
> Pros -
> Long
> ...


Thanks! My sister was visiting today and I forced her to take some more photos for me...I sure wish I could man the camera and goat at the same time, but ah well 





Still didn't get any great straight on rear or front shots, but there's this such as it is...


After taking those I realized he was definitely due for a hoof trim so I did that and then we took a few more.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Handsome boy! Suzanne already did a great job... That is one very nice high escutcheon though!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He looks great!


----------

